# Surface Plate and Stand



## Phil3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it necessary or advisable to use a special stand for a granite surface plate?  Will a self built heavy duty wood unit work?  I see most granite pieces are black, but recall pink being better?  Opinions on grade, ledge or not, and size are welcome.  I am using a 9" Southbend lathe and 5 x 20 mill, so most work is smallish.  I am asking about the stand and plate because Enco has free shipping on this stuff right now, but have no good way to handle it upon delivery as I am laid up with a fractured ankle for the next 2-1/2 months.  

- Phil


----------



## Video_man (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want it to be precisely level, a steel frame might be more consistent. Also there is a particular way surface plates are (theoretically, at least) supposed to be mounted, on three pads at certain distances apart (if I can find the reference on this I'll come back with an edit).

FWIW I just welded up some 1-1/2 inch angle iron cross braced with 1" strap and put adjustable feet on it so it could be leveled, for my 12x18 plate...
made a stand about elbow-high and it's worked out pretty well.

Edit: here is a link to the Federal spec on mounting: https://s3.amazonaws.com/campbellsgsps.com/documents/3_point_support_system.pdf

I also made a wood box to cover the plate...it not only protects the plate when not in use (which is usual) and provides a handy shelf to put stuff on....its mounted 
behind my mill, so I put my mill wrenches, vise handle, & stuff on it.  The bottom is a shelf also for rotary table, etc.  Point is you can use the space pretty well for other stuff too...


----------

